

"Any nitwit can understand computers, and many do." - gandalfgeek
http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/3467148114/any-nitwit-can-understand-computers-and-many-do

======
dholowiski
I'm sorry, but that's b.s. I've spent today working with active directory, re
imaging pc's and programming php in a customized cms. The average person has
no idea what I am doing. That statement is as false now as it was in 1974

